
Ask HN: Classic IA after ML - 95A31
I am going to choose a PhD on AI. What do you think about Prolog&#x2F;ASP vs Machine Learning? Are the former still studied and used?
======
mindcrime
_Are the former still studied and used?_

The evidence suggests ASP is still actively being researched, yes.

[https://www.google.com/search?q="answer+set+programming"+sit...](https://www.google.com/search?q="answer+set+programming"+site%3Aarxiv.org)

The activity on the Prolog subreddit suggests Prolog is still being used, yes:

[http://prolog.reddit.com](http://prolog.reddit.com)

